# How long can you keep a cape frozen???



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

I use to say 1 year at the most. But recently I have been working with some capes that have been froze for 10 years and worked great. The secret is freezing them soaking wet with the ears folded inside and double bagged tightly bound with duct tape.


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

proskinnertts said:


> I use to say 1 year at the most. But recently I have been working with some capes that have been froze for 10 years and worked great. The secret is freezing them soaking wet with the ears folded inside and double bagged tightly bound with duct tape.


I was told not to get it wet.......??????

It has been less than a year will it still be ok to use????


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

I've used capes that have been frozen for 3 years the ears were tucked inside the cape. The capes were double bagged with all of the air pressed out. Didn't have too much trouble with the ears. I have a friend that has done deer frozen for 6 years froze in the same method. I've never tried freezing them wet.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

less than a year will be ok


----------

